# White Ravens & Other Beautiful Birds



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Enjoy! http://vancouverislandbirds.com/Journal255.html

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow those are some pretty birds! I've never seen a white raven before  They're really neat looking.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

All the birds are pretty, but the ravens are stunning, especially the white ones, which I've only seen a few pictures/videos of. They're so different looking. I would love to live somewhere with any kind of ravens as regular visitors.  Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the photos were top knotch.....I wish I could take photos like those, I don't even know what kind of camera to buy!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

If it weren't for the Blue Eyes, one would suppose they were albino.



How curious...even their Beaks and Legs are 'White'...



Very pretty..!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Phil,
You are right. For these birds to truly be albinos, they would need to have pink eyes. The white bird with blue eyes is a melanistic phase. Boy, they are pretty.
Daryl


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, he's taken some beautiful photos!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Stunning photos. I loved the wonderful shots of my beloved finch.

You know, we always call bulrushes "cat-tails"......We used to stop by the road on the way to the beach and pick some in the ditch at the side of the road. They make lovely flower arrangements before they begin bursting.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> ..."cat-tails"......make lovely flower arrangements before they begin bursting.


Or you can "burst" one in someone's bed under the sheets. Bwa-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Minor correction on Daryl's post - I think it was likely just a typo. He says: _The white bird with blue eyes is a melanistic phase._ Actually, melanistic is a black-phase; leucistic is a white phase, so the ravens with blue eyes would be leucistic ravens, not melanistic ones. 

Also, just because of what I've seen in my own neighborhood with partially leucistic crows, I'd almost bet that these white ones are beaten and chased by other adults when they become adults. Of course the birds I saw being beaten (there were various ones over a course of about five years, so I believe they were all siblings from various nests of the same parents) were often white flighted and white tailed and when they flew the other crows mobbed them.

If anyone has the next season info on these ravens, I'd enjoy knowing about it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up .. if anyone has info for Frank, please post back.

Terry


----------

